# Newbie, hello y'all



## Bugout1 (Jul 5, 2021)

New to the forum and new to skiffs but not new to boating. Family and I have owned several boats from a Wellcraft V20, Sea Ray 34' and a Cobia 22' cuddy but decided to go small and basic and got a 1990 VIP Sea Squirt 15' with a Nissan 4 stroke fuel injected outboard. Iv done everything on boats from being a captain to a dive instructor but this boat is strictly a family fun toy that I will give to my son in 6 years. I had big dreams of a major rebuild but after spending some time on the boat and realizing its in pretty decent shape I think I'm just going to change some items that need to be addressed for fishability and weight distribution and just have fun with the boat. It sits a little tail low so relocating the battery and gas tank along with shifting the console forward and adding a leaning post are on my list.


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

Welcome aboard Bugout1,thats a sweet lil skiff always like the sea squirt 👍 nice lines and great reputation...the leaning post is a great idea id go with one that had atleast 4 rod holders with a grab bar running around outer edge and a way to secure a cooler under it ,i had a rope across back legs on my KW worked good 👍 mine also had the fold down foot rest id definitely get that👍


----------



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

I miss my Sea Squirt 16.


----------



## moore412 (May 20, 2014)

Welcome!!


----------

